# maumee pike?



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

i was wondering if anybody has any information for trying to catch some pike this time of year in the Maumee river


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

There are some Pike in the Maumee River however I believe a more suitable time to catch them would be just before the water starts to freeze over casting spinners with a slow presentation. I hope this helps


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

There are pike in there for sure but hard to come by, try exploring some tribs of the maumee, you never know what you might pull out. Live chubs will get you some pike if you find where they are.
FFBG


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

yes this does help out, thanks a lot for the reply. i'm thinking about going to try out the van tassle and the providence metro park area Friday. would wading be a good idea or would i disturbed the pike and scare them off?


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

In my 30 years of fishing NW Ohio / Maumee river valley I have only caught (by accident) one pike and it was a hammer handle. Got it in a trib of the maumee while trying for smallmouth.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

The Pike actually migrate up under the ice. The fish people target during their spawn aren't resident fish, just like the walleyes. Usually around the end of February is when you'll start to get them It's real hit and miss. The best spots I know of are all in Grand Rapids. The Dam, below that little park behind the Marathon, BlueBonnett Park or something like that where that ditch dumps into that round hole, and across the river at the Mill is a recess in the wall where I think water used to come in and out of the Mill. There's a creek upstream from Buttonwood I've been wanting to try. I know some fish run up it when the waters up. We've caught some nice fish, 7-10 lbs, but its spotty. some days they're there, some not. They also catch fish at independance dam, and those are resident fish. Ive caught some resident fish below the dam fishing for smallmouths but they're rare and little hammer handles. Ive seen kids snag 10 pounders at the dam in highland park on swan creek in S Toledo. They come up all the rivers and creeks in the early spring. There's more pike in Lake Erie than people know. Saw a guy catch 2 night fishing for Walleyes at Luna Pier one night. East Harbor is a good spot to try for them. But to target them right now around here is probably a waste of time, unless you know a hotspot for them


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks a lot again for that information!!! that helps out a lot. is there any kind of fishing to do around this time of year? i'm from the cleveland area and moved out here for school, so i'm use to fishing for steelhead this time of year in the rocky river but heard that the maumee doesn't really get to much steelhead action. ha i need to get out and do something since i got my deer this year i have nothing to do and thats why i thought pike fishing would be fun to give me something to do.


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

Do you go to UT? I go to BGSU and don't hear of much going on. You'd be surprised what you can catch out of the university ponds! A lot of the ditches around and in the Portage River hold pickerel. I've picked them up with my seine and they seem to be common. Not whole lot of places to pull off and a lot of it is deep mud around BG but I bet if you fish with any of the methods mentioned and you will be in buisness.


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

i go to UT and all we got is the ottawa river and i do not wanna even touch that nasty water


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

DeathFromAbove said:


> The best spots I know of are all in Grand Rapids. The Dam, below that little park behind the Marathon, BlueBonnett Park or something like that where that ditch dumps into that round hole


I have never done it, but I have heard from a few people that this is the place where some have been caught. You can see the round hole from the bridge(during low water) when you cross the river north to south on your right.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

We catch them in the canal that flows into that round hole. Used to catch walleyes in there too in the Fall . If you fish that hole, it isn't very deep right now, so be careful how deep you set your rigs. I've caught everything imaginable out of that hole. 
Actually big ugly stick, if you're a tough bastard, we used to get a small walleye run in the fall of resident fish up at Grand Rapids. You have to wade, which right now is where the tough bastard part comes in. Haven't done it in quite some time, and I don't know if it's too late in the year now. Might be. We'de catch them on the Mary Jane side about 50 yards donstream and halfway out. There is a trench out there that drops off like is was cut by stonecutters. Real square 90 degree drop, and the fish would hold in it. There are also supposed to be some deep holes a little downstream, ive heard 12 feet, where they catch Flatties when its warmer, so you have to be careful in this weather. A dunking like that could kill you. Let us know if you go out there. I'm bored too The walleyes don't seem to be coming into the piers this year.


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

i think i will try that out this weekend sometime if i can find time. ha and i like i said before in this post I'm originally from Cleveland so if my Cavs lose to that bum tonight ill probably be out fishing tomorrow getting away calming down the best way i know of. what kind of lure do you use to fish for the walleye? the usual floating jig head technique? or some live minnows or leeches?


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

well i tried to find where you were talking about but got confused. im not good with this area finding places. is mary jane thurston the parking lot with the marina in it? and is it the opposite way of the damn then?


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

big ugly stick said:


> well i tried to find where you were talking about but got confused. im not good with this area finding places. is mary jane thurston the parking lot with the marina in it? and is it the opposite way of the damn then?



Mary Jane is the marina and it is not far up stream of the dam


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

big ugly stick said:


> well i tried to find where you were talking about but got confused. im not good with this area finding places. is mary jane thurston the parking lot with the marina in it? and is it the opposite way of the damn then?


Try using Google maps and satellite photos. Then you can see the two halves of the dam, the park boundries, riffles in the river ... just about any level of detail you wish.

I keep a map of my home neighborhood in my favorites. By using the zoom and pan features, I can then get a good, quick look at ... well, practically anything.

Jim

[ame="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=s&utm_campaign=en&utm_source=en-ha-na-us-bk-gm&utm_medium=ha&utm_term=google%20map"]Google Maps[/ame]


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

when we were kids, we would fish the mill, the round hole and behind the marathon station...i think we caught more pike at the marathon station....but it was again real hit or miss....We would just use chubs and bobbers, nothing fancy...find and eddy, drop it in and watch it...if the pike were slow, we'd go fish turkeyfoot or mary jane thurston for some crappies...but that was in the spring time. 

Not a whole lot to do around here in the fall until the ice hits...which actually may not be that far off...

Ever try duck/goose hunting? LoL


----------



## NateTessler13 (Nov 5, 2007)

The Ojibwa said:


> A lot of the ditches around and in the Portage River hold pickerel. I've picked them up with my seine and they seem to be common.


I would double check to see if those fish you netted were pickerel


----------



## NateTessler13 (Nov 5, 2007)

big ugly stick said:


> i go to UT and all we got is the ottawa river and i do not wanna even touch that nasty water


That's a shame. You might be surprised what you'll find if you give it a shot.


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks a lot for all the help! i see ice today on the Ottawa river making me think im not gonna go out and try this anymore, im not that crazy. and yes i do goose and duck hunt but have nobody to do it with in Toledo. i hunt east of Cleveland in geagau county.


----------



## NateTessler13 (Nov 5, 2007)

big ugly stick said:


> thanks a lot for all the help! i see ice today on the Ottawa river making me think im not gonna go out and try this anymore, im not that crazy. and yes i do goose and duck hunt but have nobody to do it with in Toledo. i hunt east of Cleveland in geagau county.


Oh no, don't fish for them in the Ottawa until at least late spring. They'll be up in the ditches in late winter/early spring doing their thing. Once the spring progresses and summer is beginning to set in, try looking for deep holes on the river. There's quite a few large-and-in-charge pike in that stream.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

big ugly stick said:


> i go to UT and all we got is the ottawa river and i do not wanna even touch that nasty water


 When they took the dam out by U.T., There was an article in the Blade about the diversity of fishlife in the Ottawa in that area, that went all the way to Lake Erie Perch. I'll bet if you fished it you could catch at least a dozen species including all the game fish and panfish N.W.Ohio has to offer., including Pike walleye and an occasional stray Silver Bullet.


----------



## NateTessler13 (Nov 5, 2007)

DeathFromAbove said:


> When they took the dam out by U.T., There was an article in the Blade about the diversity of fishlife in the Ottawa in that area, that went all the way to Lake Erie Perch. I'll bet if you fished it you could catch at least a dozen species including all the game fish and panfish N.W.Ohio has to offer., including Pike walleye and an occasional stray Silver Bullet.


I know we're getting off-topic here, but the since the dam has been removed, a friend/colleague of mine spotted a group of Steelhead on the gravel below the Secor bridge a few years ago. Later that year, he captured a young of year Steelhead as well. Go figure. Also, since the dam has been removed, a state threatened species of fish has returned to the Ottawa Hills/Toledo area of the Ottawa River; the *least darter* (_Etheostoma microperca_). Good stuff is going on there!


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

NateTessler13 said:


> I know we're getting off-topic here, but the since the dam has been removed, a friend/colleague of mine spotted a group of Steelhead on the gravel below the Secor bridge a few years ago. Later that year, he captured a young of year Steelhead as well. Go figure. Also, since the dam has been removed, a state threatened species of fish has returned to the Ottawa Hills/Toledo area of the Ottawa River; the *least darter* (_Etheostoma microperca_). Good stuff is going on there!


A small percentage of adult steelhead regularly explore and colonize streams other than those in which they originated, so a few steelhead in Toledo-area streams is to be expected. Larger numbers, however, are highly unlikely, as the young cannot long survive the warm spring and summer waters here.

Jim


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

I have fished the ottawa river/ ten mile creek since 1965, the creek is full of northern pike up to 38 inches long our best so far, it also has good numbers of largemouth bass, crappie, good
size bluegills, bullheads, catfish, suckers and carp, swan creek
by highland park allways has had a good run of steelhead, northern pike, great spring whitebass, and every other species 
of fish, just everyone just drives over the bridges thinking there
no good fish down there.


----------

